# What ever happened to Balance bike co.??



## TurboWookiee (Aug 29, 2008)

What ever happened to these guys?? did they just go under? myself and a couple good friends rode these back in the mid to late 90's they made a damn nice aluminum frame. anyone have one they wanna sell? in a 17"


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I think they just died out in the late 90's.

I had an AL450 that was stolen. I scanned my '95 catalogue, you can see the pics here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=339251&highlight=balance


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't know if they've just bought the license for the name but here in Sweden Balance currently make crap bikes  

Same thing's happened with Nishiki and Barracuda, Yeti next I guess...


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

From what I remember Balance was a factory owned brand similar to Giant and Merida. Problem with this type of selling is not many people will come to you to build their bikes if you're their competition.


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a Balance XR750 in the garage. It's a Tange Prestige frameset in a weird dark purple color. 

I'll post a photo sometime.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

As far as I'm conserned there bikes have always been crappy...case in point, 24" cruiser - this thing is a little better then a huffy...I snapped it after like a month.


----------

